
Advanced 4G to come online in Turkey on April First - throwawaypartay
http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/advanced-4g-to-come-online-in-turkey-april-1.aspx?pageID=238&nID=97159&NewsCatID=345
======
throwawaypartay
Turkish President Erdogan conducting first ever (?) 4.5G video call:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swE2v6xcR3o](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swE2v6xcR3o)

Hooli's Telehuman tech:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9YOEEpWAXgU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9YOEEpWAXgU)

